# Champ AKA BEAST at 6 months old.



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr. Champy at 27 weeks, 6.2 months. And about 30ish lbs of puppy power muscle! Gonna start calling him Scrappy Doo 


















































Stack picture taken at 26 weeks old.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My Champ, what big muscles you have!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Amazing shots!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful boy BullyGal.

Joe


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! What a good looking pup!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Love him! :love2:


----------



## KingPup (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow he really has some solid definition on him, good looking pup!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Champ is such a ham  he is a good looking boy!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is one handsome guy!!
Whatever you're doing, keep doing it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Kayla, I love viewing your pix... they're always so clear and precise. Although, I know you probably have a lot to sift through just to get those couple good ones, as does any photographer lol. Gorgeous pup and I enjoy seeing your crew! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Great photos!

nice young dog.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww he's such a pretty boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures, love those action shots


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hrll yea awesome pics!! Great dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!! He is really a great dog. Best cuddler I've ever had lol.

And yeah I think I took probably 30ish pics that time. I'm still fine tuning my shutter speeds and what works and what doesn't.

Its amazing what a Bully pup can looks like with decent food and some exercise. He's been working the rope since like 12 weeks old lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oooo I missed this thread! Champ is really soooooOOOO handsome!!! Love how he and Akasha love the rope. You need to get one with Mya in the background eating grass hahaha


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Speaking of the rope...been trying to get Bella interested in the spring pole for like a month now...no interest...what can I do? She has so much drive...she can play tug with me or fetch for as long as I allow, but she won't touch the rope on the spring pole?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Speaking of the rope...been trying to get Bella interested in the spring pole for like a month now...no interest...what can I do? She has so much drive...she can play tug with me or fetch for as long as I allow, but she won't touch the rope on the spring pole?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You would probably get a better response by starting your own thread instead of piggy-backing off someone else's thread. Not trying to be mean, just trying to help you out.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Speaking of the rope...been trying to get Bella interested in the spring pole for like a month now...no interest...what can I do? She has so much drive...she can play tug with me or fetch for as long as I allow, but she won't touch the rope on the spring pole?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try lowering it some more, then holding on to the like you are playing tug.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Try lowering it some more, then holding on to the like you are playing tug.


Hey thanks for the suggestion...and sorry if I hi-jacked your thread, didn't mean to...your amazing shots reminded me.

I have lowered it, even stuffed a treat into the knots on the rope, even held it in my hand trying to entice her like we would play tug...she just walks away and brings me a stick instead...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Some dogs just don't have the drive for the spring pole. My boy has been going after it since like 12 weeks. You could also try attaching it around the trunk of the tree so she's playing tug with the tree instead of you, cause tug gets tiring lol.


----------

